# Rik's Book - Final Platinum Edition (need models)



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw Rik at the hospital on Saturday. He is in great spirits but also in considerable pain.

Rik and I are working on his final *Ultimate Fishing Guide*. It will be the Platinum Edition. As you know, there is no equal of Rik. There is nothing comparable in other gulf states.

I need your help.

Please send photos of you, your friends and your family.

This book will have new GPS waypoints (Rik's secret spots never revealed before), and new sections on sword fishing and additional information on other species, such as tile fish and grouper.

Send the photos (original file size) to [email protected].

Mike


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

Mark me down for one. FISH ON!!


----------



## Ledfoot2 (Dec 20, 2011)

Put me on the list too. Need some more Port A numbers!


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

Pictures sent. Hope Rik has a speedy recovery!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Rik's Book*

I have already received photos from many 2coolers. Keep them coming.

Mike


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

I want to prepay for a copy of this book and also want to buy all the newest available books and videos. Please tell me how to proceed. Pm me with the info and I will send the check.


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

Put me down for a couple. and I need to contact Woody to replace the 2012 book that we just auctioned off along with the jigging rod at the Freeport Offshore Blast.

Riks, Books
www.snapperslapperlures.com


----------



## buzzard bill (Jan 21, 2010)

*Done*

Photos sent. Thanks Mike for coordinating this.

Captain Bill


----------



## Captfry (May 21, 2004)

*Before the catch picture*

By using Rik's book you should see a picture like this before you can take a picure of the Fish.


----------



## JB Offshore (Jul 6, 2011)

Put me down.


----------



## OffshoreChris (Oct 13, 2010)

Id like to put my name down for one as well... How do we pre pay for these and when will they be available?


----------



## Gas Can (May 25, 2007)

Thanks Mike! Put me on the list.


----------



## troy a (Oct 23, 2006)

I will take two of these books also,please let us know and when to pay thanks troy


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks Mike! Put me on the list.


----------



## pomakai (Jun 7, 2012)

put me down for one and our best to rikk and his fam.


----------



## aero (Feb 23, 2005)

*Rik's Book*

Put me down for one.Best of luck to Rik and family.


----------



## rambunctious (May 30, 2004)

*Book*

Put me down for one. Good luck to Rik and family.
Terry


----------



## Elgatoloco (Feb 9, 2008)

Rik told me there is going to be a lot of new and exciting information in this book should be great. Godspeed RIK.


Tom


----------



## erain12 (Nov 1, 2009)

*Books*

I am in for one let me know where I can prepay! Good thoughts and wishes to Rik and his family!

-Eric


----------



## LayedBack1 (Jan 16, 2009)

Please put me down for one also..Rik.. you and your family are in our prayers..


----------



## MustangMike (Aug 4, 2004)

I'm in for one. Hang in there Rik! Prayers are with you and family.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Sign me up*

We are praying for ya Rik:flag:


----------



## Kosta (May 22, 2004)

Put me down for a copy. Anything to help Rik and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Nathan112 (Mar 3, 2010)

*Prayers for Rik and his family*

Put me down for a copy. And prayers for Rik and his family through these time. Just PM me with the purchase info and I'll send the payment


----------



## okiefishman (Aug 8, 2009)

Please put me down for one of the Platinum books. PM me with payment instructions. I'm praying for your full recovery Rik!!


----------



## Wishfulthinking (Mar 10, 2012)

Put me down for 1 where do I send money prayers for rik and family


----------



## HTownBoi281 (May 13, 2006)

Please put me on the list for the Riks new Platinum book and I hope he feels better.


----------



## 1976Bronc (Apr 2, 2007)

PLease put me down for one, Thanks to all who is helping, get well soon Ric!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Final Platinum Edition*

I am receiving a lot of photos. Keep them coming. The book should be out in September. Rik will let me know how he will handle the ordering logistics. I spoke to Rik yesterday. He is out of the hospital and back home. He is as feisty and engergetic as ever.

I assure you this will be his best book ever.

Also, I am looking for some additional Fish ID photos. If you have an unusual fish, please send them to me. I prefer photos that have the 2cooler with the fish.

Send the photos (original file size) to [email protected].

Mike


----------



## SeaCreecherJR. (Oct 14, 2010)

I would like to get one when their ready as well


----------



## aquaholic2 (Jun 17, 2011)

*Platinum book*

PRAYERS ARE WITH RIK HOPE A SPEEDY RECOVERY.PUT ME DOWN FOR ONE THE NEW BOOKS.JUST POST TTHE INFO ON HOW TO ORDER AND PAY.:work:


----------



## Wahoo Man (May 21, 2004)

Please put me down for a couple. It's been about 6 years ago that Rik went out with us on the boat, his knowledge was priceless. I know it helped me be a better fisherman, even though I thought I was good then. Rik hurry and get well, we're all praying for you.

Andy


----------



## LaserLine (May 1, 2011)

I want one too! My old book has helped me tremendously, well worth the money. Get better soon Rik. Though we have never met, my family and I wish you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Need photos*

We need more 2cooler photos for this final platinum edition. Children, girlfriends, family and friends are also welcome.

Keep the photos coming.

I also need some new Fish ID photos? Does anyone have a photo of a yellowtail snapper?

Send the photos (original file size) to [email protected]

Mike


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd like to buy a copy also. How do we go about ordering it?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*ordering Rik's book*

Rik will be taking orders (and his wife Mary) and it should also be available through Woody, the infamous Snapper Slapper guy.

My job is to finish the book. I am receiving some great information and photos. I do need to strengthen the Fish ID section because it is a very popular feature of the book.

The Booby Trap guys are writing the section on swordfish and we have Tom at Bass Pro who will be adding signficant new information on how to catch tile fish.

Of course, Rik will be releasing some new spots never published before.

Mike


----------



## 2wahoo (May 21, 2004)

I'm in.


----------



## WestEnd1 (Jul 26, 2012)

Would for sure like a copy. Just let us know when they are available and how to purchase a copy. Thanks


----------



## PortHoleDiver (Sep 5, 2007)

Prayers to Ric and put me down for a copy!!


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

I can use a photo of a Atlantic spadefish, if anyone has one.

There will be at least 10 new species in the Photo ID section.

Mike


----------



## Russell B (May 16, 2010)

Very interested.


----------



## Hal Westberry (Apr 18, 2011)

*Book*

I need one myself!
Send me the order info
God speed Rik!

Thanks

HHW


----------



## Lee Brumlow (Jun 21, 2007)

*Want it*

Ill take one


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Launch date*

The 2013 book will be the most comprehensive ever produced by Rik. I expect he will launch the book in September.

The Fish ID sections are greatly expanded and everyone should benefit from the new sections on blackfin tuna, tilefish and swordfish. The swordfish section will be written by Booby Trap guys.

Rik is also putting in new secret spots he has never released to the public.

Mike


----------



## FISH TAILS (Jan 17, 2005)

I am looking forward to it! 
I would like to thank you for your work on this project so quickly in their time of need!


----------



## crashboatbasin (May 21, 2009)

i will take one..


----------



## jodyisfishing (Jul 25, 2006)

Put me down for one. Jody


----------



## Ridin_Skinny (Sep 20, 2010)

I'll take one


----------



## SuperflyMD (Sep 26, 2009)

You still need pics?


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Photos*

I can use a few more photos......I have enough red snapper photos. They must be the original file size (more than 500 kilobytes).

Send them to [email protected]

Mike


----------



## En Fuego (Jul 26, 2006)

Put me down for one!


----------



## crazytripp (Aug 14, 2011)

Send me the info on how and where I can get a couple for myself and my fishing buddies!!


----------



## asher (Sep 27, 2011)

crazytripp said:


> Send me the info on how and where I can get a couple for myself and my fishing buddies!!


X2


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Ordering details*

The ordering details will be announced in September. The book is still in progress. Thanks to everyone who provided photos.

Mike


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have more with Rik, Mike. Get them to you soon


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Definitely looking forward to this book!!! I haven't met Rik, yet, but I've read all about him. Sounds like an amazing man. Put me down for 1, awaiting ordering details!


James


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Rik's book*

Still looking for some new Fish ID photos.....

Anyone have a bearded brotula?

Mike


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Pm sent, put me down for one


----------



## mredman1 (Feb 4, 2007)

*Rik's book in progress*

I hope to have Rik's book completed in September. I am still looking for a few unusual fish photos:

1. Yellowtail bass
2. Sea robin
3. Lizardfish
4. Others???

Mike


----------



## sureshot840 (Mar 3, 2009)

mredman said:


> I hope to have Rik's book completed in September. I am still looking for a few unusual fish photos:
> 
> 1. Yellowtail bass
> 2. Sea robin
> ...


Just caught a Yellowtail Sea Bass on Thurs - - standby for pictures


----------



## teckersley (May 25, 2004)

mredman said:


> I hope to have Rik's book completed in September. I am still looking for a few unusual fish photos:
> 
> 1. Yellowtail bass
> 2. Sea robin
> ...


Is this one you are looking for?


----------

